# Motorhome MOT - Bolton area



## Tryfan914 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi everyone.
Does anyone know where I can get my motorhome MOT'd in the Bolton area as it is coming up for renewal and it will be the first time that I have had to get it done.
Thanks


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Have had mine done for the last two years at Washington Garage in Bury (not exactly Bolton, but near enough) Telephone 0161 764 5947.
Hope this is useful
Alan


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

*mot*

you could try fletcher st garage in farnworth we took ours there 
as it was the only one local that could fit a 7mtr motorhome on the ramp 
good point is you drive it on the ramp and stay inside the vehicle
they dont go in it


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tryfan,

Not a million miles away from Bolton are these:

http://www.standishservicestation.co.uk/

Always had great service from them.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi there- had mine done at Lostock Motor Works, find them online- they are near the Reebok. My van is Class 4, but you need somewhere big enough to fit it and they managed to get my 7.0 metre van on the ramp. Alternatively, Majestic Van Hire on St.Helens Road are suitable too. regards Steve


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: mot*



jetski said:


> you could try fletcher st garage in farnworth we took ours there
> as it was the only one local that could fit a 7mtr motorhome on the ramp
> good point is you drive it on the ramp and stay inside the vehicle
> they dont go in it


If they don't go in the van how do they check the brakes and the seat belts?


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Jacksons Motor Repairs
Lever Bridge
Radcliffe Road
Bolton
BL2 1RS

Tel (01204) 531595

Last August when we took ours, it was £35 for an MOT.


----------

